# Face Mask Pallets - Action Engineering



## dogburtguy (Jan 16, 2008)

Has anyone used these? How well do they work?

Thanks


----------



## Angels and Outlaws (Oct 16, 2020)

dogburtguy said:


> Has anyone used these? How well do they work?
> 
> Thanks


We have done about 5000 masks on our action engeering Mask pallet with no issues. Worth every penny for ease of use and the quality is great!


----------



## PandoraSqueegee (Jul 27, 2020)

To all interested - There are tons of videos of printers using these on Action Engineering's Facebook page and Instagram. 
Here is a Youtube Video of a printer using Action Engineering's face mask pallets fully loaded on a automatic.


----------

